# Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein



## Lee_Iacocca (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle z´ammen.

Da hier doch einige aus meiner näheren Umgebung stammen, 
und ich auch schon Ansätze darüber hier gefunden habe,
einfach mal n paar Fragen zum Gewässer am "Kasteel Erenstein" in Kerkrade:

1. Lohnt (bzgl. attraktive Location, Ruhe, Fische) es sich, dort angeln zu gehen ? 
2. Was kann man da alles so fangen ?
3. Wie groß sind die Teiche / der Teich in etwa (eher Tümpel oder eher Stausee) ?
4. Darf man da Spinnfischen ?
5. Darf man dort Nachtangeln ? (Ich weiss, generell darf man in NL nur vom 1.Juni - 31. August, mit Ausnahme einiger Gewässer. Ist diese Anlage eines dieser Gewässer)
6. Gibt es irgendetwas Bestimmtes zu beachten ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Oliver


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*



			
				Lee_Iacocca schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier doch einige aus meiner näheren Umgebung stammen,
> und ich auch schon Ansätze darüber hier gefunden habe,
> einfach mal n paar Fragen zum Gewässer am "Kasteel Erenstein" in Kerkrade:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo und herzlich wilkommen im Board

und wieder Kommt hier einer aus der Gegend.

zu1.  Es gibt dort 4 Gewässer. 1. "Kasteel Erenstein" ist ein Burggraben in einem Park, Gewässer 2 und 3 sind kleine Parkteiche direkt daneben. Dort ist es sehr unruhig immer viel Spaziergänger jogger usw.... aber man fängt.Gewässer 4 ist ein kleiner Stausee zu dem man einige Minuten zu Fuß unterwegs ist liegt aber auch direkt neben dem Park und ist auf jedenfall ruhiger.

zu2. Hecht,Karpfen, Schleien und Aale  das weiß ich genau weil ich die schon gefangen habe oder dabei war, im Stausee hab ich sogar nen mini Wels gefangen(20cm).

zu3. Gewässer 1,2 und 3 eher Tümpel/ Weiher. Gewässer 4 kleiner Stausee(ich glaub der heißt Krahneweiher)

zu4. Ich glaub schon, wenn du die richtigen Papiere hast. Bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob man dann nur mit Einzelhaken angeln darf, also keine Drillinge#c 

zu5. Dort darf man nur vom  1.Juni - 31. August Nachtangeln. Am Burggraben darf man garnicht Nachtangeln.

zu6. Man darf nur maximal 500gr Vorfüttern. Tageskarte Kostet 4,50€.


Ansonsten kannst du dich ma Besten bei Jan Bergsman über die Gewässer informieren ist ein Angelzubehöhrladen und ist direkt um die Ecke von denn Gewässer. Ich würde dir raten mal dort hin zu fahren und dir alles anzusehen dann bekommst du ein besseres Bild.

Ansonsten gebe mal hier im Board "Kerkrade" in die Suchmaske ein da findest du noch mehr.

also tot ziens wenns noch fragen gibt frag..

ne Öcher


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Das nenne ich doch mal ne Antwort mit geballtem Informationsgehalt  #6


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Moin,

@siff-cop:

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Die Suche hatte ich schon ausgelutscht, aber war nicht das was ich wissen wollte.
Diese Antwort reicht mir.
Ich denke ich werde es demnächst mal dort versuchen.
Wahrscheinlich direkt Anfang 2006, da es sich nicht wirklich lohnt dür die letzten 2 1/2 Monate die ganzen Scheine zu kaufen.
Danke nochmal ung Gruß
Oliver

PS: Wenn sonst nochwer was zu sagen hat, oder Fotos am Start hat, ruhig raus damit !


----------



## marca (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Hallo Lee,
kannst ja mal in die untenstehende Website reinschauen.
Da sind in den Gallerien jede Mange Pics von Kerkrade.
Wir haben da auch schon so ziemlich alles gefangen.
Und von der Größe des "Burggrabens" sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen.
Da sind echte Riesenkarpfen drin.
Wir habe da auch schon Hechte von fast einem Meter rausgeholt.
Aale,schöne Schleien und fette Alande zudem.


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Danke,

diese Bilder habe ich stelbstversändlich schon durchgeschaut 
Da kann man aber leider die Gesamtgröße nicht erkennen !
Oder ich bin zu blöd dafür #q

Ist an diesen Gewässern strenges C&R oder darf man mal was mitnehmen,
wenn man hunger hat und was leckeres fängt ?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*



			
				Lee_Iacocca schrieb:
			
		

> Ist an diesen Gewässern strenges C&R oder darf man mal was mitnehmen,
> wenn man hunger hat und was leckeres fängt ?
> 
> Gruß
> Oliver


 

Ich glaube es ist wie fast überall an Vereinsgewässern in Holland C&R angesagt. Dafür ist der Jahresbeitrag ja auch nicht so hoch, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.

Zur größe des Burggrabens  der ist in gestreckte länge ca 500m lange und 6m Breit. 1. Park Teiche ist ca 20mX20m, 2. Parkteich ca 200m X 50m. Und der Stausee ist wirlich um einiges größer kann ich aber nicht genau sagen. aber wenn du mal auf ne Karte von Kerkrade schaust siehst du ihn bestimmt eingezeichnet. das ganze ohne Gewehr kann auch sein das ich mich total verschätze gehe sonst immer mit µm um. ein cm ist für mich schon fast riesig heheheheh:q :q :q :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*






hier die Karte, das Blau in der Mitte ist der Stausee diue kleinen blauen flecken südlich sind die Parkteiche und der Burggraben


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

super, danke!!!!

grüße in die "Nanowelt"


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Bei mir in den Papieren steht, dass alles zurückgesetzt werden muss.

Ich gehe meist nur in der Schonzeit da angeln, um die Sucht ein wenig zu befriedigen.


----------



## daviboy (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

hallo zusammen 

kennt ihr gute stellen für karpfen an allen teichen und see??

gruss david


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

klar kenn ich eine... aber die verrat ich nicht
denn sonst sitz du da, wenn ich im sommer wieder gehen will^^...
aber ich denk, da gibt es mehrere gute stellen.


----------



## daviboy (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

tolle antwort ^^aber ich gehe eh selten anglen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

gut, dann kriegstes per pn^^ muss ja nicht jeder wissen :-D 
grüße
jogibaer


----------



## Fat Freddy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Hi @all,
           ich wollte auch mal wieder in Kerkrade angeln gehen. War da sehr oft als Kind und jugendlicher angeln.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen was genau ich dazu brauche? Vispass oder kleinen Vispass und was noch Tageskarte? 
Bin mir nicht sicher was wir damals so vor 15 jahren gebraucht haben!

Vielen dank im Vorraus

Julio


----------



## 4Life (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

Hi,

es gibt schon viele Threads zu diesen thema....

Es kommt drauf an wo du genau Angeln möchtest? Burggraben, die kleinen Seen direkt daneben oder am Stuwmeer?

Den Vispas brauchst du auf alle fälle......wenn du dir den bei Bergsma kaufen gehst bekommst du normalerweise automatisch die erlaubnis dort angeln zu gehen. Ist ein gelber schein...der besagt das du im Verein bist, jedoch keine extra gebühren bezahlen musst.

am Stuwmeer benötigst du nur den Vispas.

hoffe das reicht dir als antwort.


----------



## Fat Freddy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

@4life,
         vielen Dank der schnellen Antwort. Genau das meinte ich! Dann werde ich mal zum Bergsma fahren, und mir so einen Schein holen.
Was habt ihr denn so in der letzten Zeit dort gefangen? Würde es dort gerne mal auf Hecht probieren, nur habe ich dort noch nie einen gesehen, sprich auch noch nie gehört das es dort welche geben soll. Stimmt das oder sind da welche drinn. Ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen das am Stuwmeer also der grosse See, das dort keine Hechte sind!?#c

Gruss und Dank im Vorraus

Julio


----------



## 4Life (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

keine sorge......es gibt in dem see mehr als genug hechte. auch wenn oben an der brücke ein schild steht wo "nur weissfisch besatz" drauf steht...habe ich selbst dort schon hechte gefangen. auch wenn es sich blöd anhört, das einzige was ich dort noch nicht gefangen habe ist ein Karpfen....es sollen aber ein paar drin sein. 

am besten schaust du mal hier in den thread der ist etwas aktueller:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218180


----------



## 4Life (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angekn in Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein*

oder hier ist noch ein thread

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171732&page=5


----------

